# Stabalite in aCtion



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

this is upsermans son.

Its been really warm for the past two weeks so this past sunday me and dad took the canoe to tabor city lake to try out the stabalite. 
To start of with this lake is almost impossible to bowfish in a boat because the only place you can shoot with visibility is at the back of the lake were it turns into a shallow tree'e swamp. but everywhere else on the lake is muddy and you cant see jack. 
huge grass carp hang out around the trees and weed patches that float around. due to the shallow water, weed patches and trees the only thing that can be used is a canoe and you cant put a genny and lights on a canoe. so previously this area was off limits to me at night and i was never able to have any success unless the sun was up.>>> till now
the stabalite cut right through the murky water for as far as i could shoot and i was able to cover 4 times as much area as a regular light set up would do. 
being that i was rusty i only hit one fish out of 7 or so, a big bowfin, but i saw and shot at some monster grass carp..
I am extremely impressed with this light and will never be without one when the sun sets from here on out.
we took some video but it didnt turn out good at all, but were heading out again probably this weekend one night and we'll put up some video then. 

I went out today and shot a few grass carp, i posted a pic of the two i was able to land. the photo is a example of what i saw sunday night with the stabalite.


i can only say one thing>>> I LOVE THE STABALITE!!!!!!!!!!!! 
i cant wait till the spawn becuase the gar are gonna fear the sound of my footsteps at the river.


----------

